# It's Official this time...



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico will no longer go to PetSmart... the last two times he pooped on the floor.... this time he jumped out of the shopping cart onto the concrete. I thought at first he landed on his head because I heard a 'crack'... I am still shaking... but it seems it was his mouth snapping shut when he hit hard... he seems ok although a bit shaken... he even eat a chewie.... I will certainly watch him and if a slight change in him... he is off to the Vet....

Man, I am STILL shaing from all this....


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww poor him. I would defo still go to the vet just to make sure he is really ok.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe poor baby, hope he OK.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Jan 

Chico must really dislike it, probably best to go it alone. Poor baby, hope he starts feeling better.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, poor baby!  I'm so glad he's ok, Jan. I can only imagine how scared you must have been. Hugs for you and little Chico.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG! poor little thing 
I hope Chico is ok
I bet you were very worried
If you do decide to take him there again maybe tie his harness to the trolley so he can't jump out?! don't know if it is possible


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awwww poor chico , hope he is ok


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

awww poor little guy,i bet your more shaken than he is..mine ran into a coffee table and banged her head really hard yesterday,she yelped like mad,i was still shaken when she had forgotten about it!! hope he's ok


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor sweet little fella. That will probably break him from ever jumping again.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That looks sore poor little thing


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless him hope he is ok poor little thing


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Jan, how frightening! Bless you little Chico.. I just want to hold you close and love on you.. Please let us know that he is doing alright as the day goes on... Deb


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

he is fine I am glad to say.... barking at strangers on the road outside... running around... I guess he is tougher than I give him credit for....

I did have him tied to the shopping cart basket while shopping but when finished and on our way to the car I stopped outside the store to untie his leash to put him down on the ground so he could walk to the car and he LEAPED out of the cart.... I hate that him hurt himself but if he was still tied to the cart he probably would have broke his neck  He had just went to his 'SPA' day at Petco earlier so I only had a collar on him, no harness... after his 'SPA' at Petco we always then go to Petsmart.... but I will either hold him from now on at petsmart or we just won't go anymore after his Petco bathing trip...
*sigh*
thanks for all of the well wishes... he sure give me a scare today....


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh gosh. Glad he is ok. That would scare me to death.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jan, I feel bad for both of you!I hope Chico'so chin heals soon. I dont like going to the big petco or petsmart. I prefer a local pet boutique or ordering from a catalogue.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww poor Chico! I'm glad he seems ok


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

oh Chico! you naughty boy, scaring your Mom like that!
He sure took one on the chin. I hope all will be well and you can stop shaking! 

Mine go to PetCo groomers too


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Years ago, (when I was about 12 yrs old, now am 73!) I tied a puppy to my bike basket. She jumped out, in a harness, and stuck her leg through the bike tires and the spokes broke her leg in 3 pieces! So tying a puppy to anything like that is a no no for me. A carrier would be ideal! Sue


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor Chico! Glad he's ok.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh Chico!!! I am so glad he's okay but I can just imagine how scared you were! That's horrifying, but he obviously is one tough dude!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Poor little Chico !! I would be also scared of any fall...
Hope it was just a bruise and he is better. Let us know how he is doing now...


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Jan I bet you were really shaken...and poor little guy, that is a nasty boo-boo on his chin..hopefully he will be ok. Keep an eye on his teeth also. The trauma of the jolt can make the gum area bruise a little sometimes. He will probably just be sore... Little stinker 
Hugs to both of you....
Darlene


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Chico, what were you thinking Buddy? You scared your Mom and everyone else. You must be more careful! 

So glad he is okay!!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Jan, do you know why he's like this in PetsMart? Is he scared? Or excited to see the other dogs? I would be curious to know why his behavior gets erratic. Is he like that in PetCo or just PetsMart? 

Tango, even though he's thoroughly potty trained, will very occasionally poop on the PetsMart floor. It's unusual in that he typically has very regular poop habits~~once in the morning before breakfast, and then again in the evening, before dinner. I wouldn't have thought there was any more poop left in him lol! I guess it's just all the stimulation and smells. 

I'm glad all he got for his trouble was an abrasion on his chin...it could have been so much worse!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW how scary for you. I hope he isn't going to be too sore from his fall. Hugs and Kisses Chico.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

for some reason he is fine in Petco... but Petsmart is another story... he isn't scared or anything... likes to meet/greet people.... but he has pooped the last 2 times he visited there.... I don't know why he jumped from the cart....... Evil Kneivelchico, I guess......


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's interesting, that he reacts differently to the different stores. Could be anything from the lighting (our PetCo has a green system that cuts back the lights when it isn't busy, and in the front of the store when there's good light from outside; PetSmart is always fully lit) to the brand of disinfectant they use, to the hum of the aquarium pumps. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Jan, his poor little chin looks so sore....


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh NO!!!! Poor Chico  I know that shaking feeling. Addy did that to me once and jumped out of a bike basket. I nearly fainted.

Hugs to both you and Chico.....I pray he's alright!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Chico


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, I am glad to say... chico never had a bit of trouble from this fall.... we are making a trip to the Vet for other things but will make sure he is checked from nose to tail just to be sure.... Its hard to believe he didn't break something after jumping from that height but he is a tough little boy, I suppose....I'll let you know what the Vet says after his visit....


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby!! Unfortunately we all learn the hard way. I had one jump down off a grooming table once while I was grooming him. He wasn't fastened to the arm of the table. Boy did that scare the crap out of me!!! Since then, I have always kept a "handle" on my pets! Either my actual hand on them, or a leash. I may be a little overprotective!! But I can imagine how you felt. It probably hurt you more than it hurt him!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Poor Chico. I am glad he is ok. I don't know what it is about Petsmart either but Bella can go a lil nuts in there too. Bella once went bazerk and started chasing one of those birds that fly around in the store!


----------

